# VFbackup could not load VFD.VXD



## 4800 (Nov 21, 1999)

I have a mystery win error. I run win98se. When my pc crashes and I restart, now I get a black screen with this error:

"while initializing device VFBackup: VFBackup could not load VFD.VXD Please run setup again"

I usually have to reboot using f8 then select previous days registry, but sometimes that doesn't work either! Then I use my win 98 boot disk, after several tries it finally boots up correctly. How can I fix this? I did the "find" on my pc and could not find any file vfd.vxd, not even in my cabs file. I run norton cleansweep regularly, also I did delete a large program without being able to uninstall it. Anybody help? I have no experience with editing the registry...


----------



## rugrat (Dec 17, 2001)

Have not seen this error with win 98 but, here is the win 95 explanation. May still be helpfull.

http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=150164

Let us know


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

VFD.VXD should be found in C:\Windows\System. If not, use SFC to restore it either from .cab files or the original install CD

Good Luck


----------

